# finally at last.



## chris (Jul 5, 2007)

I have just spent several hours reading all the latest posts, and a lot of the older ones as well, something i seem to do every few weeks and have been doing for the last 2 years, 2 years we have been planing the move to spain, 2 years of seeing all the people come and go, of looking at my join date and seeing that every one else got to do there thing a whole lot sooner than i did. Well you want to know what i did this morning, i finally after 2 years gave notice to the childrens school to tell them my children will not be coming back in september, coming out 29th june 13th july to javea to look at long term rent around the surrounding area and i'm not going home till i find something finally after 2 years im on my way!!!:cheer2: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I wish you every success! 

It's a lovely area and if it were not for the language issue would certainly be on my - "Seriously think about settling here" list.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> I wish you every success!
> 
> It's a lovely area and if it were not for the language issue would certainly be on my - "Seriously think about settling here" list.


What ..... you mean everyone speaking English?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, juggling English, castellano and valenciano might have been just too much for me!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

chris said:


> I have just spent several hours reading all the latest posts, and a lot of the older ones as well, something i seem to do every few weeks and have been doing for the last 2 years, 2 years we have been planing the move to spain, 2 years of seeing all the people come and go, of looking at my join date and seeing that every one else got to do there thing a whole lot sooner than i did. Well you want to know what i did this morning, i finally after 2 years gave notice to the childrens school to tell them my children will not be coming back in september, coming out 29th june 13th july to javea to look at long term rent around the surrounding area and i'm not going home till i find something finally after 2 years im on my way!!!:cheer2: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Thats good news Chris that you have got to a "decision" point ..... and you sound really happy about it!

Hope all your plans and your searches go well ..

Sue x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

keep us posted Chris. I hope it all goes well for you! You know where we are if you have any more questions??

Jo xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Yes, juggling English, castellano and valenciano might have been just too much for me!


You surprise me Stevie, I would nt have thought anything would be too much for you!!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> You surprise me Stevie, I would nt have thought anything would be too much for you!!:lol::lol::lol:


Your sarcasm is matched only by your beauty.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Your sarcasm is matched only by your beauty.


Thats sweet !!!! :eyebrows:

Jo xx


----------

